

Give HN: Innovation Is the Only Way Out (ebook on Entrepreneurship) - wj
http://personalopz.com/books/innovation_is_the_only_way_out.html

======
wj
This is the latest in a series of ebooks of notes on the Entrepreneurial
Thought Leaders lecture series at Stanford. I've found them to be quite
inspiring.

You can download all of them (and I believe without providing an email
address) at Leanpub.

[https://leanpub.com/innovation_is_the_only_way_out/](https://leanpub.com/innovation_is_the_only_way_out/)

Merry Christmas HN!

